# Apache mag mail() von PHP nicht versenden



## Gray (6. September 2004)

seit kurzem funktioniert das senden von Mails per PHP Script nicht mehr


Hier erstmal mein Testscript

```
<?php

$TO = "meine@mail.de";

$subject = "test \n";

$headers  = "From: meine@mail.de\n";

$message="Zeile 1 Test \n";
$message.="Zeile 2 Test \n";
$message.="Zeile 3 Test \n";
$message.="Zeile 4 Test \n";

mail($TO, $subject, $message, $headers);

?>
```

Server ist ein:
Suse8.0
Apache 1.3
PHP 4.3.3

ich bin absolut ratlos woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. September 2004)

*PHP 4.3.3* <- DRINGEND updaten!

Hast du die php.ini angepasst?


----------

